# Front leg problem



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

I was looking at my azureus today and noticed that the females front foot wasn't touching the ground. The elbow seems locked in one position. She uses her toes a little bit but that is it. I wish I had a camera right now. This is the first problem I have had with my adults. I'll try to get some pics up. There is no visual damage to the leg. Any ideas or help would be great. I'm hoping it heals itself over time. Thanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

How often are you dusting clacium?


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

Julio said:


> How often are you dusting clacium?


Every other day when I feed. I was mixing 50/50 pink and blue but just started rotating this week. Maybe that was the problem.


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

How old are your supplements?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i woudl definitely not mix the supplements as they can cancel each other out. See if you can a borrow a camera from a friend i think we can help you out a little more if we see a pic.


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

About 8 months. I just ordered new ones. I know a lot of people say 6 months max. I really doubt its the supplements but I very well could be wrong.


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

Julio said:


> i woudl definitely not mix the supplements as they can cancel each other out. See if you can a borrow a camera from a friend i think we can help you out a little more if we see a pic.


Yeah I'm not mixing anymore at all. I think I have a camera to use. Have to make a phone call. Thanks for all the interest in my case


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what kind of lighitng do you have over your tank? and when was the last time the bulbs got replaced?


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

Julio said:


> what kind of lighitng do you have over your tank? and when was the last time the bulbs got replaced?


They are a walmart plant lights and they are about 6 months old.


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

I went to take a picture of her and she was using her leg just fine. I'm going to keep a close eye on her. Hopefully rotating the supplements will help. She also just laid some eggs so she must not be to bothered by it. If you have any more info about my lights and stuff let me know. Thanks a lot for your time


----------

